# wouldn't it be nice if...(supermarkets)



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

wouldn't it be nice if supermarkets...

had special parking places for 'people who would love to have a baby but haven't got one', right next to the shop, with extra wide spaces so we can easily get our fat bottoms(caused by comfort eating)  in and out of the car, and not have to walk past all the parent and baby spaces...

had big trolleys without baby seats in so we didn't have to walk around being reminded of the space where the baby should be..

had warning signs/curtains round areas selling baby products so you didn't dash down an aisle only to find yourself surrounded by nappies...

had separate child-free tills so you didn't have to queue up behind someone who was yelling at their child...

didn't put 'family sized pack' on anything..


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh goldbunny....if only!  

I did chuckle at the 'fat bottoms from comfort eating' bit    But I hear what you're saying, 100%.  The amount of times I've almost dashed down the 'baby aisle' only to realise at the last minute and it's like I run into an invisable wall - "aarrrggghhh can't go down there!".  Everything in this world is geared up towards parents/babies/children.  No thought is ever given to those of us who are not as fortunate... xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread made me chuckle a little but so so true...

Reminders everywhere of what we want so so much   

been you tubing tonight just knowing i'd be crying within minutes.. success stories.. failed attempts, couples journeys, living with infertility the lot! the 'Infertility is....' videos get it down to a T... its one of 100's of diffeent feelings that are hard to explain.

I was once in tesco & i usually swervr the baby isle but this was the little tesco that i dont go in often so got presented by a rep for baby food at the end of the isle asking if I had children....so wanted to scream at her..   instead I just paused for a moment & broke down.. was so embarrassed I left my basket & ran out.. heaven klnows what she must of thought..


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Wouldn't be nice if they stopped putting the sani towels and tampons next to the nappies and other babies stuff!  Its like saying "o no your not having a baby, but its ok cos your having a period"!  That always cheeses me off


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh gonefishing31! You poor thing  I would've wanted to stop and say to that baby food rep "oh! if only you knew!" and stormed off!! 

Ah yes, YouTube - I could spend hours on there! I didn't realise there was so much on there relating to infertility until a few weeks ago, I found a thread on there with a few links on it and that was it, I was hooked, bookmarking clips here there and everywhere! Crying as I did so. One of the ones I found was this one....I was blubbing so much I could hardly see it!! It's filmed in a weird jumpy kind of way, but it's very good and emotional....






coweyes - thank goodness Always have stopped their stupid and insensitive "have a happy period" advert....remember that one?!


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

NosilaB said:


> Oh gonefishing31! You poor thing  I would've wanted to stop and say to that baby food rep "oh! if only you knew!" and stormed off!!
> 
> Ah yes, YouTube - I could spend hours on there! I didn't realise there was so much on there relating to infertility until a few weeks ago, I found a thread on there with a few links on it and that was it, I was hooked, bookmarking clips here there and everywhere! Crying as I did so. One of the ones I found was this one....I was blubbing so much I could hardly see it!! It's filmed in a weird jumpy kind of way, but it's very good and emotional....
> 
> ...


Thats one of the ones I watched today... do you think its healthy we do this to ourselves? I have had a good day today..came home & now in a down & out mood..also monday tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hiya - no, probably not the best idea to sit and watch them really, but it's like a weird sort of addiction.  It's like I can't stop myself once I start even though I know they're going to make me cry.  I even try and hide the fact that I'm watching them from DH, if he knew I was purposely upsetting myself he'd go mad - thankfully he was in the bath this eve when I sat watching them.  I don't watch Youtube vids all the time, but they somehow make me feel more 'normal', knowing others out there feel the same, have the same questions, have the same emotions.  But I agree with you, they do bring my mood down....not sure why we do this to ourselves....

xxx


----------



## Munki (Sep 15, 2011)

So true Goldbunny ... even adverts are all about familys, like the one to give up smoking ... as if your life is only worth saving as you've got kids!  When I mentioned this to a counsellor once he said it wasn't like that really it was just the way I was feeling about not having children ... needless to say he has two!!

Glad I'm not the only one that skids to halt and does a high speed Ueee when I realise I'm down the baby aisle, but then bizarrely I torture myself by watching One Born Every Minute .  I've never even thought about looking on YouTube for infertility stuff but I might take a peek.

xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Such a true post!  

I am a very lucky lady, as my DP has been doing the weekly shop for a while now.  It started because I found it hard seeing the parents being all happy with their babies in their trolleys, but also worked out well as I had to do a bit of work every Sunday, so while I do that he does the shop.  He's quite going at listening to his music, and whizzing round, whereas I'm a browser which gets me into trouble!

Watching the adverts on TV - also hard.  John Lewis had one a while ago that used to just make me cry every time!  USe to have to change the chanel!  

Can't watch one born every minute etc, and think I'll give the you tube clips a miss!

I do work as a teacher in a primary school though - bizarrely not too bad - seeing the families at the end of the day can be tough, but I love the kids I teach.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Was the John Lewis advert the Christmas one?  If so I know the one you mean, it also made me feel very emotional  
Yep, I gave up watching One Born Every Minute a while ago now (at the end of the first series I think?), couldn't bear to watch it now, I'd be in floods of tears the whole way through!  Yes if you're feeling a bit fragile and likely to cry easily prob best to avoid the YouTube clips


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes there was that one too, but the one that really made me cry was the one where you watch and go through the stages of a couples life, getting married, having kids, kids growing up, then becoming gradparents.  I'm going to miss all that  

Will be watching Homeland tonight, and have decided to do a a bit of market research, going to see how many ads include families!  Will be interesting as its not really a "family" programme.  Will let you know if you're interested!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah yes, I know the one you mean.  Yes I agree, a very moving advert and make you realise what we're potentially missing out on  

Sounds like a good bit of research to me, I'd be very interested to know what the outcome is.....will look forward to your feeback....x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi aubergine07 - how did the research go?


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry nosilab - didn't get back to you on this!

It was a bit of a rubbish time to test it out because 1 ad break was taken up completely by the ad for the new film Prometheus.  Then the next ad break was mostly ******* responses to it!

Ended up with only 3 or 4 family related ads, but wasn't really expecting much.  Should try maybe while BGT is on or something more primetime!

Hoping everyone's shopping trips are going ok


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hiya, that's ok, didn't want to pressure you  

Well, given that the film and ******* took up most of the ad breaks, I still think 3-4 is a lot considering the type of programme Homelands is.  I might give it a go next time I remember


----------

